# Anyone Feed Purina One?



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Not sure if you have a Costco in your area but the Kirkland brand Lamb and Rice is a very good food. As are the Nature's Domain products as well. Both are reasonably priced.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

I do have a Costco!  I'll try it. Should I be keeping him on a puppy food though for a while? I guess I should have made that more clear, I would like to stay with puppy food for a while.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I switch my dogs to adult food at 4-5 months old. By 6 months old their growth is slowing down. If you switch him to an all life stages food he would be fine. Is there a reason you want him on a puppy food? They are usually the same as adult food except with more fat and calories.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Call of the Wild? I think you mean Taste of the Wild? Never heard of Call of the Wild.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

A1Malinois said:


> Call of the Wild? I think you mean Taste of the Wild? Never heard of Call of the Wild.


I think it was clear she meant Taste of the Wild. Let's keep this nice.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I feed Purina One Pro Plan Sensitive formula and Flora does very well on it. Purina One is a perfectly good food to feed, although honestly PPP Sensitive isn't really what I'd consider a budget food... I still end up paying about $45 for a 33lb bag, which I suppose is fairly cheap compared to other foods.

I also hear Kirkland food has worked well for dogs. Eukanuba might be an option to look into as well.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

A1Malinois said:


> Call of the Wild? I think you mean Taste of the Wild? Never heard of Call of the Wild.


Yes, thanks lol I'm tired, its late, I meant Taste of the Wild. My mistake.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Cari said:


> Yes, thanks lol I'm tired, its late, I meant Taste of the Wild. My mistake.


haha thats okay i just wanted to make sure there wasnt a new kibble on the market or something


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

I meant Taste of the Wild. LOL I was thinking the movie maybe. Then maybe I'll stick with Purina if you guys think its good quality. I thought so was based on the ingredients anyways...Eukanuba? Isn't it a bit more? Maybe not...

So you y'all really think he'd be fine on adult food? I though large breed puppy helped with joint and bone formation not just fat count. He is 6 months and a week or so.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

In Texas, try Victor. Nice line of foods.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

My breeder that I got my Sum Sums from feeds Purina One and her dogs always look great. My mom is feeding Purina One to her 10 year old German Shepherd and 10 month old Golden and both are doing really well on it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Definitely switch to an adult or all life stage food now. 

I agree with Kirkland, Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul, Diamond Naturals Grain Free line from Tractor Supply are all budget friendly. Best of luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

I think leaving him on a Large Breed puppy formula for a few months longer would be wise. True, puppy foods are usually higher in calories and fat, but good Large Breed formulas also include optimum amounts of other necessary nutrients as well, while being cognisant of the growth patterns of larger breeds.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I fed purina one straight from the grocery store for years wirh my first two goldens. They did well.on it.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I feed Purina One Large Breed Puppy. I was going to switch to adult but my vet said to keep her on it until she's a year old. Since she came from a backyard breeder and I know nothing about her because the person who bought her lost their number, I just follow his advice. I want to give her the best start. It's reasonably priced and she does better (stools) than when she was on Nutra.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Then I'll stay with Purina One for now! Thanks, all!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Glassbuttercup said:


> My breeder that I got my Sum Sums from feeds Purina One and her dogs always look great.


Actually it's Purina Pro Plan that she feeds  Purina One is a different food. I would feed Pro Plan for sure if we were having problems with the food we currently feed.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

If he is doing well on Purina one, I'd honestly leave well enough alone. He may or may not do as well on a different food and I'm in the camp of "if it's not broken, do not fix it"!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I feed my cats Purina one and they do great on it! My dogs all get Proplan and we have had great success with it, too.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Feed whatever works best for you and your pet 

My vet supports ALS kibble feeding after 12 weeks of age for most dogs!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Actually it's Purina Pro Plan that she feeds  Purina One is a different food. I would feed Pro Plan for sure if we were having problems with the food we currently feed.


OOps! Well it has been 3 1/2 years already...I guess I mixed it up


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Cari said:


> Yes, thanks lol I'm tired, its late, I meant Taste of the Wild. My mistake.


That's OK ... you just reminded me that I really need to re-read "Call of the Wild". Thank you.


----------

